# non root mount fails on device but not on mountpoint (fstab)

## blinker

Hello, 

I am moving to gentoo from xubuntu and I can't seem to figure out a difference in functionality regarding the mount command for nfs shares.

The default command used by xfce4-mount-plugin to mount is mount %d

This fails on my gentoo but works in my xubuntu

After googling for this problem someone suggested to use mount %m instead

This works on both gentoo and xubuntu but I would like to fix the problem instead of working around it.

Both installations have these entries

```
cat /etc/fstab | grep web

192.168.0.5:/volume1/web          /media/Gemeni_nas/web         nfs    rsize=32768,wsize=32768,rw,noauto,user,nosuid,exec,nodev   0   0

ls -l /media/Gemeni_nas | grep web

drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 Apr 10 12:17 web

```

From what I can tell the mount plugin is using %d as the device and %m as the mount path so I tested the mount command in a terminal.

I have different results on each box which corresponds to the results of using the mount plugin.

Gentoo

```
$ mount 192.168.0.5:/volume1/web

fails with error "mount: 192.168.0.5:/volume1/web: No such file or directory"

$ mount /media/Gemeni_nas/web

works

$ sudo mount 192.168.0.5:/volume1/web

works

$ sudo mount /media/Gemeni_nas/web

works
```

xubuntu

```
$ mount 192.168.0.5:/volume1/web

works

$ mount /media/Gemeni_nas/web

works

$ sudo mount 192.168.0.5:/volume1/web

works

$ sudo mount /media/Gemeni_nas/web

works
```

All I can seem to find when googling for nfs and user rights are posts relating to using the "user" option in an fstab entry.

Can someone shed some light on why my gentoo user can mount nfs shares without sudo only by using the mount point and not the device entry?

Thanks

----------

## blinker

Is there anyone using xfce4-mount-plugin and the default command "mount %d" that can confirm if mounting fstab defined nfs shares work with a regular user?

----------

## figueroa

Thank you for your post about this.

I use XFCE and LXDE, but have some desktops running Gnome at the school I support, and while I was looking for an NFS GUI mounter for Gnome I ran across your post.

I can confirm the custom command "mount %m" works with the xfce4-mount-plugin under Gentoo, and "mount %d" fails.

I have not studied the source code, but in Gentoo "mount dev" works for root, but not for a user.  "mount mountpoint" works for all.  Since the xfce4-mount-plugin depends on the /etc/fstab, I'm of the opinion that the right default command should be mount %m.

----------

